# RACEDRIVER GRID Cover



## Hardcoreentertaiment (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche das Cover für Grid, da ich das spiel mit einer Zotac GTX 280 AMP! bekommen habe, war es nur in so einer papierhülle -nun möchte ich es in eine normale Verpackung tun, damit es zu meiner Spielesammlung passt 

Daher wäre es schön, wenn mir jemand einen link zu einem abgescannten cover der PC-version in einigermaßen guter auflösung geben könnte, oder seins abscannen und hochladen könnte?

habe leider nur eins für die x-box 360 gefunden 

grüße HCE


----------



## Wincenty (8. Februar 2010)

Hier habe ich das DVD-Cover von Grid aber wenn du mal genauer hinsiehst wird du sehen dass es ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatuja (8. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, in wie fern es überhaupt legal ist, eingescannte Covers ins Internet zu stellen. Also ob die nicht auch einem Copyright o.ä. unterstehen.

Eine Google-Suche mit den Begriffen 'cd+covers+paradies' oder 'cdcovers+cc' sollte aber zu gewünschten Ergebnissen führen. (ohne die '  ' natürlich)


----------

